# Two on two - NBA2K6 style



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm reeeeeeeeeally bored. So now I'm letting the computer play out games of 1 on 1 and 2 on 2 in NBA 2K6. Yes, folks, this is the sad fate that awaits this bored NBA fan after his team is ousted in the playoffs. 

Amare vs Duncan = 13-21 Ouch!

Amare and Nash vs Duncan and Parker = 13-21

Now I was told to try Amare and Nash vs Dirk and Terry, to 11.

Up 3-1, Amare with two dunks on Dirk's head. Nash airball. Dirk Terry brick. Amare jump hook. 4-1. Terry posts up Nash and scores. 4-2 Nash over Dirk! 5-2. Terry destroys Nash again, 5-3. Nash takes Terry to the rim and lays it in. Terry brick, Dirk brick, Dirk brick, Amare rebound. Misses layup. Terry scores again. 5-4. Amare misses from 18, Dirk doesn't. 6-5. Nash posts up...Dirk...and scores! 7-5. Dirk airballs a turnaround 15 footer, Amare dunks on Terry! 8-5. Nash steals, nails a near 3. Terry blocked by Amare, Amare with the 15 footer over Dirky. Terry bricks a 20 footer, Nash bricks a 15 footer. Offensive rebound, dunk to win! 11-5. Gotta win at somethin', right? 

Hmm, who's next...


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

lol you must be really bored


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

JMES HOME said:


> lol you must be really bored


haha ya think? :cheers:

gimme another idea! Who's next? hehe


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> haha ya think? :cheers:
> 
> gimme another idea! Who's next? hehe


why dont you actually play 2k6 ??? :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Do Earl Boykins vs Yao... one on one


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Visceral said:


> Do Earl Boykins vs Yao... one on one


 LOL that would be the best..


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

haha ok here goes


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

scores... 

next yao on shaq...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yao with a 20 footer to start things off! Earl somehow shoots and scores! Yao dunks. Earl shoots and scores again! Yao dunks. Earl scores again! Yao dunks...lol 4-4. EB for 2, Yao dunks. EB drives and is rejected, Yao jump shot bricked. Earl for the long two, good. 7-5 Why is Yao dribbling like a freak? Hehe, bricks the jump shot. Earl airballs a two. Yao takes a two, misses. Earl hits another 2! Up 9-5! Yao dunks. Earl is blocked out of bounds, hits a jumper right on the line. Yao dunks! 10-7, game on the line! And Earl takes a 2 and hits it. Game over folks! Earl Boykins is a better player than Yao Ming! My NBA2K6 told me so.


Next? Yao on Shaq it is..


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yao bricks a 10 footer but manages to get his own rebound, only to brick a 15 footer. Shaq backs down for 30 seconds lol, then another 30 seconds...ummm...I think the game is glitching...nope pulls out and hits a 10 footer...that better not happen on every play..I'm not THAT bored...maybe...anyways. Yao misses a jump hook, gets his own rebound again, pulls it out and hits a jumper on the two point line. Shaq hits a jumper from the FT line...could'a used that tonight! Yao airballs, Shaq bricks a five footer, Yao bricks a shot from the FT line, Shaq misses, Yao with the jump stop and the score. Shaq backs down for 20 seconds, then hits a little hook. Yao misses, out of bounds, Shaq breaks Yao's ankles at the two point line and jams it! Yao misses, Shaq misses a dunk, gets the rebound, misses again, Yao rebound. Yao the five footer. 4-4. Yao with the jumper from 18. Shaq misses a fadeaway on the baseline, Yao rebounds and hits at the FT line. Yao stuffs Shaq! Shaq rebounds and puts up the quick score. Yao dunks on Shaqeeeeeeeeeell O'Neeeeeeal. 7-7. Shaq dunks! Yao misses, Shaq rejected by Yao, Yao bricks a 15 footer, Shaq bricks a ten footer, Yao hits a two pointer! 9-8. Shaq hits a hook on the baseline. Yao airballs! Shaq dunks on Yaaao. 10-8. Yao misses, but steals the ball! Shoots a two for the tie! Out of bounds. Shaq misses, but gets the rebound and...misses again! Yao needs to score, and does. 10-9. Shaq takes a 15 footer for some reason, misses. Yao rebounds, drives and scores on the jump stop. 10-10. Shaq dunks! 11-10, but gotta win by two. Yao misses on inside, Shaq rebounds. Shaq misses, Yao misses. Yao rebounds, take a two and....brick. Shaq, good for the win! 12-10 Shaq-fu owns the street court.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Next up! Back by popular demand! Although he's embarrassed to admit that he is taking part in this little deal here, someone (I won't say who dissonance19/Visceral the other Suns mod) requests a to the death battle between the large man in charge Jerome James and the Uncle Stiffy Greg Ostertag! This will be so good that I can't possibly provide play by play, so I'll just post the outcome!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hey, I'll glady admit my suggestion haha. I said to pick the slowest, most horrible bball players, and they both came to mind.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Haha. 9-5. Pure domination by Jerome Burger James!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jerome James wins 11-5! Osterbag is 5 of 18, certainly a bad game for one such as him.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Next, a battle of serious international implications and stuff! Ha Seung-Jin against Ruben Boumtje-Boumjte. Which nation will have its glory?????????? Say that again. Boumtje-Boumjte. God I hope he starts one day...anyways, here goes!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jerome James overchieved. Give him 25 million for this too. wooooooo!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> Jerome James overchieved. Give him 25 million for this too. wooooooo!


haha. Hey, he's dah franchise, what can you say? Cornerstone right there...

13-6 Ha! Ha! Ha! Going to 21 now. Gotta switch is up for all 1 of my readers. You know, ratings.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> haha. Hey, he's dah franchise, what can you say? Cornerstone right there...



where's Chadwick?

Jerome James > Amare


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> where's Chadwick?
> 
> Jerome James > Amare


ROFL. Chadwick, where are ya man? Oh, I see him. Huggin' on Amare's ankles while he's dunkin'...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ha Seung-Jin ATE HIM ALIVE LIKE PEANUT BUTTER AND POPSICLES! 21-7, you can't see me.

/me does the hand wiggle.
/me does the hand wiggle again.

gimme an otterpop, im bout to go nuts up in here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> ROFL. Chadwick, where are ya man? Oh, I see him. Huggin' on Amare's ankles while he's dunkin'...



or complaining about refs in his sleep while hes on Amare's ankles.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

All I can say is, Carbo would be proud. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> All I can say is, Carbo would be proud. :laugh:


if he knew who Chadwick was haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> if he knew who Chadwick was haha.


hehehe that too


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This just says it all


*edit* 

as I said, I mean whats the odds, someone else likes the suns, amare, has that name as his myspace, and a pic of amare where his crotch is the main part


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Lol ^^^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JMES HOME said:


> Lol ^^^



you saw nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kirilenko vs Ben Wallace for the DPOY award.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

who's gonna score? better make the game first to 3 points wins.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Kirilenko vs Ben Wallace for the DPOY award.


Hehe cool, will let this one play later on tonight. Any others?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

do they have legends like NBA live? do MJ vs Lebron and/or Kobe haha


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> do they have legends like NBA live? do MJ vs Lebron and/or Kobe haha


Yep, they do have them but not Jordan. I could create Jordan though...

Kobe vs Jordan best of 7!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how would you determine the ratings/attributes for jordan? 

both our teams lose, and we are reduced to this. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> how would you determine the ratings/attributes for jordan?
> 
> both our teams lose, and we are reduced to this. :cheers:


hehehe, yeah, we suck.

I'd just put them in as I think they should be. He'll be a 99 overall, that I know. I think Kobe's a 98 or something.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bird vs. nowitzki
brand vs. duncan
boniface n'dong vs. skita
lisa leslie vs. baron davis (you could probably create her, i would say a rating of about 32)
livingston vs. barbosa


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> bird vs. nowitzki
> brand vs. duncan
> boniface n'dong vs. skita
> lisa leslie vs. baron davis (you could probably create her, i would say a rating of about 32)
> livingston vs. barbosa


haha Lisa Leslie

Or, I could have you create a character and go up against Visceral! hehehe.

*Create a player*

Name - 
Position -
Number - 
Height - 
Best Hand (No Ambidextrous) - 
Age -
Skin Color (1-6, with 1 the darkest and 6 the lightest) - 
Hair Style (Bald, 'Fro, Cornrows, Dreads, Buzz, Fade, Spike, Long, Wave) - 
Hair Color (Black, Brown, Blonde, Red) -


*Ratings*

Add, say...let's try 400 points wherever you want them in this section. (Add it to the 50. I spot you 50 in each stat.)

Shooting - Close: 50
Shooting - Medium: 50 
Shooting - 3 Point: 50 
Free Throws: 50 
Layups: 50
Dunking: 50
Ballhandling: 50
Passing: 50
Low Post Offense: 50
Low Post Defense: 50
Blocking: 50
Stealing: 50
Offensive Rebounding: 50
Defensive Rebounding: 50 
Speed: 50
Stamina: 50
Offensive Awareness: 50 
Defensive Awareness: 50


*Shooting Tendencies*

Mess with them as you like. The higher, the more often you attempt that type of shot. So if you set dunks to 100 but you can't dunk, you're gonna suck. Hehe. If you can't shoot 3's, lower that one...etc.

Close Tendency 50
Med Tendency 50
3pt Tendency 50
Drive Tendency 50
Dunk Tendency 50


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you created a character for visceral already? anyways, ima fill out the requirements soon.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you created a character for visceral already? anyways, ima fill out the requirements soon.


No, not yet...but I'll force him to do it! hehe


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral's character!

Name - Joe Mauceri
Position - PG
Number - 10
Height - 6'1
Best Hand (No Ambidextrous) - Right
Age - 23
Skin Color (1-6, with 1 the darkest and 6 the lightest) - 6
Hair Style (Bald, 'Fro, Cornrows, Dreads, Buzz, Fade, Spike, Long, Wave) - Long
Hair Color (Black, Brown, Blonde, Red) -Brown


*Ratings*

Shooting - Close: 80 (30)
Shooting - Medium: 90 (40)
Shooting - 3 Point: 95 (45)
Free Throws: 75 (25)
Layups: 75 (25)
Dunking: 70 (20)
Ballhandling: 85 (35)
Passing: 85 (35)
Low Post Offense: 50
Low Post Defense: 50
Blocking: 50
Stealing: 75 (25)
Offensive Rebounding: 50
Defensive Rebounding: 70 (20)
Speed: 75 (25)
Stamina: 75 (25)
Offensive Awareness: 80 (30)
Defensive Awareness: 70 (20)


*Shooting Tendencies*

Close Tendency 30
Med Tendency 70
3pt Tendency 80
Drive Tendency 40
Dunk Tendency 30


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

JMES HOME should make a character too! hehe

Or whoever else happens to see this...


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

hey you guy... any of you guys got a link to download NBA2k6 to the comp...
can you just play online for free... 
i never usually play games on the comp just on the xbox...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

JMES HOME said:


> hey you guy... any of you guys got a link to download NBA2k6 to the comp...
> can you just play online for free...
> i never usually play games on the comp just on the xbox...


Nope, sorry man. I have mine for XBox 360. I do believe it's dropped to $20 bucks though, so not too bad. Not sure though, do those games get released in Australia?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nope, sorry man. I have mine for XBox 360. I do believe it's dropped to $20 bucks though, so not too bad. Not sure though, do those games get released in Australia?


Nah... i never see any NBA games on PC in australia


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

JMES HOME said:


> Nah... i never see any NBA games on PC in australia


Actually, I don't even remember them releasing a 2KGame on PC for quite awhile...might be wrong there though.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

okay cool


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh 2k6 aint available for PC. You can get NBA Live on PC. My mate has a NBA JAM arcade machine best game ever.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> lol you must be really bored


yeh lol u must've been bored


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh 2k6 aint available for PC. You can get NBA Live on PC. My mate has a NBA JAM arcade machine best game ever.


NbA JAM IS THE MOST FRUSTRATING GAME IVE EVER PLAYED... LOL


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

JMES HOME said:


> NbA JAM IS THE MOST FRUSTRATING GAME IVE EVER PLAYED... LOL


HES ON FIRE. KEMP FROM DOWNTOWN lol.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Create a player

Name - Jonny Bird
Position - SG
Number - 33
Height - 6'8"
Best Hand (No Ambidextrous) - right
Age - 18
Skin Color (1-6, with 1 the darkest and 6 the lightest) - 6
Hair Style (Bald, 'Fro, Cornrows, Dreads, Buzz, Fade, Spike, Long, Wave) - 'fro
Hair Color (Black, Brown, Blonde, Red) - black


Ratings

Add, say...let's try 400 points wherever you want them in this section. (Add it to the 50. I spot you 50 in each stat.)

Note, the 50 points that are previously allocated to each statistical category will be reallocated by me to go towards the stat i want.

Shooting - Close: 50 (50)
Shooting - Medium: 50 (30)
Shooting - 3 Point: 50 (50)
Free Throws: 0 -----reallocated to the cat of my preference.
Layups: 50 (30)
Dunking: 50 (30) 
Ballhandling: 50 (30)
Passing: 0 ---------reallocated to the cat of my preference
Low Post Offense: 50 (30)
Low Post Defense: 50 (30) 
Blocking: 50 (40)
Stealing: 50 (30) 
Offensive Rebounding: 50
Defensive Rebounding: 50 
Speed: 50 (50)
Stamina: 50 
Offensive Awareness: 50 (50) 
Defensive Awareness: 50 (50) 


Shooting Tendencies

Mess with them as you like. The higher, the more often you attempt that type of shot. So if you set dunks to 100 but you can't dunk, you're gonna suck. Hehe. If you can't shoot 3's, lower that one...etc.

Close Tendency 100
Med Tendency 100
3pt Tendency 100
Drive Tendency 100
Dunk Tendency 100


----------

